# Ayuda con Inversor Coleman 200Watt Falla intermitente



## porrascarlos80 (Sep 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes, 

Tengo un inversor Coleman de 200Watt Onda modificada que recientemente me fallo.

12vdc a 110V 200Watt máximos.

La falla que tiene es que da los 110V intermitente.  En otro inversor de 300Watt el problema estaba en la entrada , unos capacitores se danaron los reemplace y listo funcionando nuevamente estable.

En este caso , revise todos los capacitores, todos los diodos, todas las resistencias sobre la tarjeta y no encontré falla. 

Hay unos mosfet que no encuentro datasheets para validar:

FTP09N20C
FTP16N06A

sin embargo pienso que si estuvieran mal, del todo no obtendría voltaje de salida cierto?

Que mas podría revisar? Sera que reemplazo siempre esos condensadores de entrada? 

los valores me los dio el capacimetro, con los capacitores descargados y el valor concuerda con el inscrito en el cuerpo del componente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2016)

Y la batería ¿ Como esta ?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 13, 2016)

Tienes que tomar medida del voltage en el capacitor de 47uF 400V o similar, luego en los integrados TL494 en los pines 3 y 4 de ambos y si tiene el opam LM324 en los pines1,7,8 y 14 (claro que en los pines de alimentacion). Y si es posible indica si el voltage del condensador esta pulsante o no, algunas veces se quema una resistencia en el divisor de voltage de 250Vdc~310Vdc  a 5V que es el habilita al integrado que transforma a 220Vac.
Post: las mediciones son con respecto a masa o gnd,


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogonazo
gracias por tu mensaje.

la bateria esta bien, conecte un ventilador de 12v y una bomba de agua y funcionan bien. Medi el voltaje y anda en 14.7 según el controlador solar.

Gracias zopilote valioso aporte, apenas pueda hago pruebas y te comento.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Dic 22, 2016)

Hoy he vuelto a invertir tiempo en este pequeño inversor. Tiene 2 capacitores cerca de la entrada 12v. Uno es de 2200uf 25v color cafe en la foto el voltaje me da 12v. El otro es 47uf 200v color negro en la foto e  igual me da 12v. 

Los mosfet ftp09n20c hay 3 de ellos que calientan bastante


----------

